# Magnesium and milk free weight gainers.



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am wroughly 8 stone and noticed that when i dont have any issues with IBSD that I will gain weight slowly and when i do i will loose weight fast,trying to get as much weight as I can or at the very least prevent loosing weight even more.Trying to find anything to fill the purpose that doesnt have excessive amounts of magnesium in them (as even a tiny bit flares it all up for me) or milk which again even trace amounts are enough to set off the IBS.was wondering if anyone knew of any weight gainers or muscle gainers that were free of these things.Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

t


----------

